

First app for audio transcription base on your mobile and speech recognition - comprobot
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/agile-dictation-audio-file/id979463309?mt=8

======
comprobot
It is a first app to let people convert the wav, mp3 which more than 3 minutes
to text!

